# Xin ít ý kiến về mua chung cư cao cấp ở Quận 9, HCM



## Kim Thoa (31 Tháng tám 2018)

Chào các chị em! Hiện tại vk ck mình đang tính mua một căn hộ chung cư ở khu vực Quận 9 gần khu Công nghệ Cao. Mình cũng tìm hiểu một số dự án nhưng đang rất phân vân không biết chọn dự án nào. Mình tìm hiểu qua cái Safari Khang Điền http://canhosafira.net/ thấy cũng ưng ý. Các chị e cho mình xin ít ý kiến nhé. Mình cám ơn


----------



## Hancun (1 Tháng chín 2018)

giờ nhiều dự án cứ ngang ngang với nhau về giá cả, mn nên tìm hiểu kĩ về chất lượng rồi tiện ích nha, dự án safira mà mn nói e có nghe, thấy bảo 2018 này khởi công, vị trí đẹp, thiết kế thông thoáng, gần gũi thiên nhiên, tiện ích ổn áp...mẹ nó chọn đặt cọc luôn đi ko mất căn hộ đẹp đấy


----------



## Kim Thoa (1 Tháng chín 2018)

Hancun đã viết:


> giờ nhiều dự án cứ ngang ngang với nhau về giá cả, mn nên tìm hiểu kĩ về chất lượng rồi tiện ích nha, dự án safira mà mn nói e có nghe, thấy bảo 2018 này khởi công, vị trí đẹp, thiết kế thông thoáng, gần gũi thiên nhiên, tiện ích ổn áp...mẹ nó chọn đặt cọc luôn đi ko mất căn hộ đẹp đấy


Dự án này hot thế cơ a, e rất thích khu này, vì nơi đây còn thông thoáng mật độ dân cư thấp..chứ như ở quận 2 là em đã thấy ngột ngạt rùi


----------



## trangchese (1 Tháng chín 2018)

có mẹ nào biết giá cả của chung cư này ko, vk ck mình cũng có tích cóp dc chút chút mà chưa biệt lựa sao cho phù hợp túi tiền?


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (1 Tháng chín 2018)

trangchese đã viết:


> có mẹ nào biết giá cả của chung cư này ko, vk ck mình cũng có tích cóp dc chút chút mà chưa biệt lựa sao cho phù hợp túi tiền?


Đây mn ơi, e mới đặt cọc dự án này nè, 2018 bắt đầu khởi công rồi.giá bán chỉ từ 1.5 tỷ/ căn 2 phòng ngủ. Giá từ 25tr/m2, thanh toán linh hoạt theo tiến độ dự án trong vòng 24 tháng. Hỗ trợ vay vốn lên tới 70% giá trị căn hộ, được ưu đãi trả chậm 8-12tr/tháng. 
e thấy bên này họ ưu đãi thế có lợi cho người mua đấy a


----------



## AnhKS (5 Tháng chín 2018)

Chung cư giờ thấy mọc lên như nấm, mà cái nào cũng cao cấp...chả biết nên lựa thế nào, mua đất thì ko đủ tiền, mà chung cư thì sợ


----------

